# Sublimation T-Shirts



## Toffee_Monkey (Nov 14, 2006)

*Sublimation Tees*

Hi,

Greetings from the UK. Does anyone have any good advice in where to source sublimation t-shirts? Ideally I would like to go direct to the manufacturer rather than a wholesaler. I am finding the costs in the UK are sky high for good sublimation t-shirts. We have one or two suppliers and that is it. I would like to source my own t-shirts with woven custom labels. Please help??

Toffee_Monkey


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:merged duplicate threads together:

I think the cost for blanks for dye sub are generally higher since there is less competition (and higher cost of production probably).

Have you tried contacting Vapor Apparel directly to see if they can get you better prices?


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Jerzees 21m is a great shirt to use. It's 100% poly and feels like a cotton tshirt.


----------



## lordmelbury (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

Europeanwear does Starworld sublimation T shirts from £2.20 each (if you buy 100). They are really good and also feel a lot less polyestery than Xpres or similar. The downside is that they are heavier. An XXL is a pretty heavy bugger!


----------



## twotone (Nov 24, 2006)

hi am pretty new to this dye sublimation idea but can anyone tell me the ins and outs of this process or point me to a good place to find out about it, im really wondering about the process and if i need specila t shirts ie not cotton etc than ks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Short version: the dye becomes part of the fabric (doesn't sit on top of it, no paper is transferred/adhered), good quality print method, more expensive, biggest drawback: needs synthetic fibres such as polyester for the sublimation process to work (at least 65% poly content, 100% better). Also good for doing a range of other (non t-shirt) products.

More information: http://www.dyesub.org/


----------



## twotone (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks very much for the infor very useful, i am always impresed with how much everyone knows 
cheers


----------



## kyanis (Aug 24, 2021)

Love to sublimation art design work. Need some ideas how to manage t shirts sublimation small business.


----------



## martinasmith240 (Dec 17, 2021)

very well explained article , i am seriously thinking to start a small scale shirt printing business  using latest cricut machines.


----------

